# KTS mech mod???



## Spongebob (2/9/16)

Ahoy fellow forumites 

Anyone have any advice/experience/ reviews or perhaps own a KTS mechanical mod???  saw one in a shop window and it looked really cool???  now im thinking of maybe getting it as a replacement for my unloved AIO???  

Yes i will go google and check, just wonderin what the community thinks of it???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/9/16)

KTS is probably the oldest of all mechanical mods on the market. There are a lot of KTS models. Maybe do a search for KTS on www.fasttech.com and see which model you looked at. Then read the discussions and reviews on there.


----------



## Spongebob (3/9/16)

Thanx @ Andre will do what would u suggest as a mech mod that might have the same looks? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (3/9/16)

Mine had a very "tricky" firing button on the side. The mod needs constant cleaning with a contact spray. I can say it's the only mod where I managed to vent a battery . I can also say it was user error. The spring for the fire button broke & I made my own.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/16)

I have not used a tube style mechanical mod for a very long time. My favourite at the time was the Launcher V2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/16)

The KTS wasn't such a bad mod, yes it has issues but so do most, they need a bit of cleaning and looking after every week. I've had a few different mechs and the 2 that stuck with me are SMPL and REO. 
The SMPL is great but you need to take care of what atty goes on it, its a hybrid top which means the battery makes direct contact with your atty's 510 pin.


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapington (3/9/16)

Stay away from them its crappy lol


----------

